# rangitoto blues



## vonnagy (Mar 19, 2004)

well, i am blue because I can never get a good shot of rangitoto island, i've been trying to get one since i've moved to this area in November. These shots tonight are the closest i've come to getting something i like. They are a bit dark. *Sigh* it seems like when the sky turns hues of orange, gold and other colours it never does over Rangitoto. But i'm stalking the island, i'll get a good shot of her yet! 

Anyways comments, critiques, suggestion welcome here.


----------



## Darfion (Mar 19, 2004)

Stunning shots you've managed to do there. I suppose timing is of the essence to get the best shots but i think you've done just that.
Well done mark


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 19, 2004)

wow, i feel totally honoured and privileged to have the great Darfion Van Gogh comment on my pics! 






 I am not worthy!


----------



## Darfion (Mar 19, 2004)

lol. You'd better be on your knees when you address me boy


----------



## karissa (Mar 19, 2004)

I personally like the second one the best.  You are right about them being dark but I like the way the clouds bring you into the subject and how the yellow defines the landscape better then the top one.  Wonderful clouds shots.


----------



## Darfion (Mar 19, 2004)

Hope you don't mind Mark, but i'd like to try and paint the second one. Those clouds are fantastic


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 19, 2004)

> Hope you don't mind Mark, but i'd like to try and paint the second one. Those clouds are fantastic



no worries, would you like a larger image to work with?


----------



## terri (Mar 19, 2004)

Hey if ANYONE is going to paint those images, it's going to be ME and my photo oils!!     Just kidding, Darf.....    

Mark: I think the first image is the better of the 2.   There is nothing in the foreground to distract my eye like the white things in the second (although the second has that gorgeous piece of sky).   I also find the glow on the water in the first image to be enchanting.   

Beautiful work!!!!


----------



## Darfion (Mar 19, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

> > Hope you don't mind Mark, but i'd like to try and paint the second one. Those clouds are fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> no worries, would you like a larger image to work with?


 No this one's fine. I'm only after an impression of it and not too much of the finer details. Thanks  anyway.


----------



## Darfion (Mar 19, 2004)

What do you think?


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## drdan (Mar 19, 2004)

I like them. The water is the best in the first one and of course the sky in the second one. 

Have you considered getting rid of the white things on the water in the second one. I can't really make out what they are anyway and they are slightly distracting.


----------



## mrsid99 (Mar 19, 2004)

Really like those gorgeous blue cloud swirls in the second one.


----------



## vonnagy (Mar 20, 2004)

Thanks for your comments!

The main white thing is a very large historical marker I think (looks like a water tower). The others where sailing boats which prolly got blurred during the long exposure. 

Took one more tonight:


----------



## Karalee (Mar 20, 2004)

Im not sure I like your photography or not cos it usually makes me homesick.  

This one definately says "Land of the long white cloud"


----------



## karissa (Mar 20, 2004)

That last one is magnificent.  The only thing that bothers me is the white dot in the middle.   But I LOVE this picture!  It has such an array of color!  Wow... very nice.


----------



## Harpper (Mar 20, 2004)

vonnagy said:
			
		

>


I also like your last one the best. A simple thing like having a bush at the bottom adds character to your picture. Your first two pictures are nice for the cloud formations though.


----------



## drdan (Mar 20, 2004)

Very soft and utterly lovely sky. I always like those kind of blues and those kind of clouds. In this case the tower in front is lit with the same cream colored light as the clouds and may add to the picture. The two or three scattered little white specs to the left of it though still look more like debris or dust specs on the scanner. I think it would look better with them gone. Great picture!


----------

